# Autotrail Tracker RS Tow bar



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anybody know if an off the shelf tow bar is available for my motorhome? Or are they all bespoke made to measure?

Its just Ive looked underneath & the van floor (rear bathroom) seems to be un supported for the last foot in length. The Ducato chassis ends with some big bolt type flanges on the end. It looks like a chassis extension piece would bolt on here to extend the chassis so a tow bar could be fitted.

Had a bad experience before when I had a Witter bar fitted to my previous Boxer van conversion - bolts were not tight as threads had been stripped in captive nuts - took me a day to correct their bad workmanship. Hence nervous who I entrust my van to.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Try PWS in Poole, they should be able to help you. They also have Type Approved ones for some Autotrails.

Vic


----------

